# Fairfield Escapes for Las Vegas



## mannering (Jan 24, 2006)

We're visiting Las Vegas for a few days in April and have found hotel prices fairly high, $200+ a night for 3* or 4*.  Just saw an ad in Endless Vacations for Fairfield escapes which offer 4 nights for $249 total and they promise at least a 3* hotel plus some other freebies.  I called the number in the ad and she said that you'll find the name of the hotel after you book and you can cancel within 15 days for full refund.  I realize that we would have to sit through a two hour sales presentation.  But if I find we get a decent hotel, is there any other drawback than having to sit through the sales pitch?  Anyone else taken advantange of these Fairfield escapes and have some advice?


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 24, 2006)

You can get a whole week for that amount through RCI getaways probably.


----------



## Dori (Jan 24, 2006)

I have been checking daily for weeks looking for Extra vacations for LV (Feb-April).  The cheapest I have found was around $700.  Am I looking for a bad time of the year or am I not seeing availability that others are seeing?
Dori


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry, I guess they raised rates since the last time I checked. Still, I am sure you can find a rental somewhere cheaper.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 25, 2006)

*No rentals*

More often than not the so called "easy trade or rent" isn't when you want (need) a specific location or dates.  While there are exceptions the majority of cheap time is cheap for a reason - it's not in demand!


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 25, 2006)

*Grandview at Las Vegas*

I don't know why anyone would want to subject themselves to a ts presentation for a cheap room!  I consider that cruel and unusual punishment!

I would recommend the Grandview in Las Vegas.  It's straight south of the strip, (you'll need to use their shuttle or rent a car to get to the strip) but it's brand new construction, and last I checked there is availability.

There is a grocery store right nearby, a brand new casino should be open right next door, and you have easy access to the highway to get to Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, etc.

We rented there last year from an ad posted on TUG, and liked it very much.  We were only asked once by their staff about discount tickets, and we politely declined.  We were not bothered either in person or by phone again.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 25, 2006)

You can also get promos stays at the Hilton Flamingo Timeshare in a full 1bd for $169.00 for 2 nights, plus you get $50 in casino chips..  
I'd rather pay a little to stay on the strip than get one of the free rooms at Grandview, Cliffs or any of the off the strip locations. 

You just need to be friends with a HGVC Hilton owner to get the lowest promo price.


----------



## jfbookers (Jan 28, 2006)

*Priceline.com*

If you are sure of what days you will be staying why not take a shot at Priceline.com after looking at biddingfortravel.com for an idea of what bid has a reasonable chance. Sun.- Thus. are ofter very reasonable if you avoid holidays. We were put up for 2 free days at the  for listening to a 90 min.(actually 2 hr.) presentation for a development somewhat down Trop. If interested PM me and I will locate it. Yours, Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Luxor Pyramid Hotel*

Mannering -

Here's a promo through Travelzoo.com for Luxor Pyramid Hotel on the Vegas Strip - $59 

Richard


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 28, 2006)

I got a couple of those free Las Vegas trips and they really suck.  So much so that I didn't book anything and let them expire.

The much better deal is doing what Calidave mentions.  Those HGVCs are really nice accommodations for a great price.


----------



## tjk2134 (Jan 29, 2006)

*I booked a fairfield getaway in vegas*

When I started talking to Fairfield on the phone it was $299 for 4 nights at the westin or Rennassaince or others but these 2 are great hotels and $50 in chips at harras. the price then went to $249 and for some reason the phone kept cutting off (on thier end) I called back 4 times, turns out when they were trying to book me they were using the wrong code and it was locking up thier system, so when the lady found the right code it dropped to $199 for 4 night, same hotels and $50 in chips. I have done this 3 years in a row. I  think  I could take a beating for 90 minutes and still feel like I got a great deal, and all I have to do is listen to a sales pitch. the rooms go for $250 per night (in May) x 4 = $1000 my 90 minutes is just not that valuable.
enjoy your vacation


----------



## michelle (Feb 6, 2006)

For great rates on the Aladdin, try these:

http://www.starwoodhotels.com
(Just type in Las Vegas and scroll to see Aladdin)

http://sdm3.com/viewmsg.cfm?n152s2980c7097732t2105e3261149

Word of warning: there is construction on and off at the Aladdin. I booked rooms for mid May, but am still looking for a back-up at a different hotel. The week before my dates, I will try to determine the state of construction and make a call to either go to the Aladdin or use the other booking.


Better than Priceline, since these bookings can be cancelled if you need to. (I LOVE Priceline, but dont like using it for Vegas, as you are never sure where you are going to end up (unless you book 5*), plus there are often better deals when you research, PLUS you can cancel those reservasions if something better comes up)


----------



## Judy (Feb 6, 2006)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Mannering -
> 
> Here's a promo through Travelzoo.com for Luxor Pyramid Hotel on the Vegas Strip - $59
> 
> Richard



Special Offer from Luxor Las Vegas:
$59 -- Luxor Pyramid Hotel on the Las Vegas Strip
We're sorry, this special has either sold out due to huge demand or may no longer be available at the originally advertised price, terms and conditions.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 6, 2006)

*TravelZoo Promo Offers*

Judy,

It's not unusual for promo offers that appear on Travelzoo.com to be sold out within 24 hours. So you have to act quickly.

The early birds in these cases do get the worms.

From their website you can sign up to receive periodic emails about their top 20 specials. Or you can go to the www.travelzoo.com website and click on links of interest.

Under the lodging column - Las Vegas there are several current promos that may be of interest.


Richard


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Feb 11, 2006)

There are one or two people on Ebay that are always selling 3-4 night stays at Fairfield in one or two bedroom units...search Ebay on "Las Vegas condo" and you'll bring up dozens of auctions for Fairfield nights....


----------

